# Lowrance lcx-37c acting weird



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

This is an older gps/sonar unit (2008?) with a giant color screen. Every trip so far this year the sonar "goes out" for periods of time and then comes back on. By going out I mean it doesn't read depth (the last read depth just flashes) and screen doesn't show the bottom or the top, just color with vertical lines through it.

Today I noticed that it is only doing this between about 15 and 25 FOW. Does any one know what could cause this? thanks.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

On my last boat I had Lowrance 520c that was doing the same thing but it would do it at all depths. It turned out my transducer was bad, replaced it and never had the problem again. not saying this is the same with yours but maybe a place to start looking.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Could be your prongs on your transducer plug are loosing contact maybe by being bumped or something pushing against the cable. Make sure you don't have any corrosion in there and try slightly flexing your prongs so they'll make better contact.... if it doesn't help i'd call lowerance before you do anything rash....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds like a transducer . cleand the plug and where it ataches to the unit with some electiical cleaner to see if it helps . i have a new transduecer with the blue end if you need one


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

my 27c is starting to act up as well...depth was doing the same and the couple of times be for that i got the infomious "module not responding" what the...lowrance told me to upgrade and that did not change the operational problems


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I think I lucked out. Guy I got the boat from hadn't updated software since purchase in 2009. A lot has changed since then and the 2.5 version seemed to take care of my problem. Now I just need to know what the best settings are. I was screwing around with it all afternoon and it still just doesn't look as good as the screen shots I see here. So what do you all use for settings? Thanks.


----------

